# Đại lý chuyên lắp và máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin cho biệt thự rẻ nhất quận 7



## nhung1hailongvan (5/12/20)

*Tư vấn, thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin cho biệt thự chuyên nghiệp nhất.*


Biệt thự sang trọng với nội thất đẳng cấp, do thế, việc lựa chọn dòng sản phẩm máy lạnh cho biệt thự đạt đủ tiêu chuẩn để xứng đáng góp mặt trong nơi không gian ấy là vô cùng quan trọng. Và tất nhiên trong cuộc tìm kiếm máy lạnh cho biệt thự, cái tên máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin là siêu phẩm chẳng thể phớt lờ…



Vậy bạn đã tìm được cho mình một đơn vị nào thật uy tín tại TPHCM để nhận tư vấn, thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin cho biệt thự chuyên nghiệp nhất chưa? Nếu chưa, hãy để chúng tôi giới thiệu cho bạn một dịch vụ tư vấn, thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho biệt thự chuyên nghiệp nhất nhé!
Xem thêm:    *thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin cho biệt thự chuyên nghiệp nhất*









*ĐƠN VỊ NÀO TƯ VẤN, THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN CHO BIỆT THỰ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP NHẤT?*
​
Lựa chọn *đơn vị tư vấn, thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho biệt thự chuyên nghiệp nhất* tại TPHCM hay địa bàn miền Nam là không dễ, nhất là với sự phát triển mạnh mẽ của Internet thì ai cũng có thể tâng bốc dịch vụ của mình một cách dễ dàng. Tuy nhiên, với Hải Long Vân, chúng tôi cam kết những gì chia sẻ với bạn đều là thật lòng, luôn tư vấn những gì tốt nhất, đảm bảo nhất để bạn có được một biệt thự với hệ thống máy lạnh đẳng cấp nhất, hoàn hảo nhất.




*Giá thành sản phẩm và dịch vụ tư vấn, **thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió** cho biệt thự rẻ nhất miền Nam.*
 

Là đại lý cấp 1 của hãng máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin cho biệt thự à do vậy, giá máy bán ra tại chúng tôi luôn là rẻ số 1 thị trường.

Sản phẩm phân phối cam kết chính hãng, còn nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, có hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ, nếu phát hiện hàng giả, hàng kém chất lượng, bôi thường  200%.




*Đội ngũ thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho biệt thự chuyên nghiệp nhất.*
 

Đội ngũ kỹ thuật thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho biệt thự cũng đã có kinh nghiệm hơn 7 năm, tay nghề cao, uy tín và độ trung thực được đặt lên hàng đầu, đảm bảo cho công trình thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho biệt thự được hoàn thành chu đáo nhất.










*VÌ SAO THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN CHO BIỆT THỰ LẠI ĐƯỢC LỰA CHỌN?*
​

*Biệt thự là một không gian có những điểm gì đặc biệt?*
 


Thiết kế kiến trúc của biệt thự phải nói là cực kỳ đẹp và sang chảnh.
Có nhiều phòng, gian nhà, mỗi nơi như vậy cần đến ít nhất một hệ thống làm mát.
Diện tích ban công hay tường nhà có nhiều, tuy nhiên nếu đặt một lúc 2, 3 cái dàn nóng bên ngoài như thế thì lại vô tình làm mất đi vẻ thẩm mỹ không đáng có.
Chưa kể đến, các sản phẩm nội thất của ngôi nhà cũng cần phải đạt đến độ thẩm mỹ và giá trị cao, có như vậy thì mới xứng đáng góp mặt trong vị trí nội thất của biệt thự được.
 


*Vì sao thi công **máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió** Daikin cho biệt thự lại được lựa chọn?*
 


Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan và Malaysia.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A và Gas R32.
Công suất hoạt động: 1.0hp – 5.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 11.000.000đ – 46.050.000đ.
Có 2 dòng Tiêu chuẩn và Inverter.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
 

*Điểm mạnh:*

Là một hệ thống máy lạnh thổi gián tiếp qua ống gió mềm và cứng, cho nên hơi lạnh tỏa ra rất nhẹ nhàng.
Làn gió của nó nhẹ đến mức bạn rất khó có thể nhận ra được, và điều này đảm bảo rất tốt cho sức khỏe của cũng như gia đình, tránh đi tình trạng, viêm xoang, viêm mũi dị ứng khi sử dụng các máy lạnh trực tiếp khác.
Mặt nạ thổi gió được thiết kế riêng theo sở thích của người dùng, tạo được sự khác biệt và độc đáo cho ngôi biệt thự của bạn.
Bên cạnh đó bạn có thể tự do đặt các miệng gió tại các nơi mà bạn nghĩ là cần làm mát nhiều nhất mà không bị cố định như các loại máy thổi trực tiếp khác.
Khả năng hoạt động bền bỉ, ít xảy ra hư hỏng và tránh được tình trạng nhỏ nước không đáng có làm ảnh hưởng đến độ làm mát của biệt thự.
Có khả năng lọc gió rất tốt và khiến cho không gian trở nên tươi mát, vì thế bạn không phải lo nếu không gian của bạn có nhiều mùi nhé!
 










*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN CÓ CHI PHÍ LÀ BAO NHIÊU?*
​

*Về giá máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin.*
 

Chúng tôi sẽ đưa ra bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin model FDBNQ thuộc sản xuất Thái Lan, Gas R410A, dòng Tiêu chuẩn để bạn tham khảo trước nhé:



Công suất
Model
Giá tham khảo
1.0hp
FDBNQ09MV1
13.000.000đ
1.5hp
FDBNQ13MV1
15.300.000đ
2.0hp
FDBNQ18MV1
19.200.000đ
2.5hp
FDBNQ21MV1
23.000.000đ
3.0hp
FDBNQ26MV1
25.200.000đ
3.5hp
FDBNQ30MV1
28.300.000đ
4.0hp
FDBNQ36MV1
32.500.000đ
5.0hp
FDBNQ42MV1
35.300.000đ
5.5hp
FDBNQ48MV1
38.400.000đ​ 

=> Các sản phẩm còn lại, vui lòng click vào: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/may-lanh/giau-tran-ong-gio-daikin/ để xem rõ hơn về các model, giá thành của từng loại nhé!




*Về chi phí nhân công, vật tư thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho biệt thự.*
 

Do máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin là một sản phẩm có công đoạn lắp đặt khá phức tạp, chưa kể, những vật tư phụ dùng để thi công cũng nhiều hơn so với những loại máy thổi trực tiếp khác, cho nên về việc báo giá chi tiết, hãy liên hệ ngay với Hotline 0909 787 022 để được Mr Hoàng hỗ trợ khảo sát công trình thực tế và dự toán trọn gói cho bạn nhé!










*LỜI KẾT.*


Rất hy vọng, bài viết này đã mang đến đủ những thông tin mà bạn cần cho việc tìm kiếm một đơn vị tư vấn, thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin cho biệt thự, cũng rất mong, Hải Long Vân sẽ là đơn vị cùng đồng hành với bạn trong việc tư vấn, thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin cho biệt thự chuyên nghiệp nhất nhé.



Lưu ngay 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (tư vấn kỹ thuật) và 0901 329 411 (báo giá nhanh chóng) để khi bạn cần, chúng tôi sẽ luôn có mặt để tư vấn cho bạn hết mình nhé!



Ngoài việc là nơi *tư vấn, thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin cho biệt thự chuyên nghiệp nhất*, Hải Long Vân còn là đại lý chuyên phân phối máy lạnh âm trần, máy lạnh tủ đứng, máy lạnh multi cho mọi công trình với giá rẻ nhất miền Nam nữa đấy. Liên hệ ngay khi bạn có nhu cầu nhé!

 Nguồn link tham khảo:     Đại lý bán & thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất


----------

